# Surgery in US



## Cher (16 Aug 2011)

Hi
My son may require brain surgery in the US as it has never been done here before and suffered a stroke a few months ago. Does anyone know if there is any way of getting any financial assistance for this. We do have vhi health insurance along. 
Thanks


----------



## Slim (16 Aug 2011)

Cher said:


> Hi
> My son may require brain surgery in the US as it has never been done here before and suffered a stroke a few months ago. Does anyone know if there is any way of getting any financial assistance for this. We do have vhi health insurance along.
> Thanks



Have a look here...[broken link removed]


----------



## WaterSprite (16 Aug 2011)

VHI covers treatment abroad if it's not available here but I think there are limits to how much you can claim.  Give them a call (they were very helpful to us).  There are few hoops you need to go through on this end (letter from GP etc) before you go.  That said, I think treatment in the US is very expensive so you'd want to be sure of how much you can get back from VHI (and HSE/Govnt) beforehand just so there are no nasty surprises when you want to concentrate on more important things.

Best of luck with it.

p.s. it looks like that previous link might only apply to EU-based treatments - best also to give HSE a call to confirm.  Your GP or consultant should also be able to help with info.


----------



## Cher (17 Aug 2011)

Thanks a mill guys


----------

